# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## coffee

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben coffee (drink er sloten van,vandaar de "nickname") :Stick Out Tongue: 
Getrouwd ,al 30jaar, 2 dochters, beiden het huis uit.. :Wink: 
Ik werk vol continue en nee niet in de verpleging. :Big Grin: 
Woon in zuid-holland. :Smile: 
en heb sinds 2008 Zware Artrose, potverdepiep. :Mad: 

Uiteraard ben ik een dame die niet bij de pakken neer gaat zitten.
Sterker nog, eigenwijs als ik ben, doe ik net of ik het niet heb. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
In warme landen heb ik nergens last van, ook hier niet als het lekker weer is.
Maar zodra de temp in ons land richting 10 graden gaat, zijn de poppetjes(spieren en gewrichten) aan het dansen... :Stick Out Tongue: .

Stijve vingers, dooie vingers, (en eer die krengen weer doorbloed zijn !!).
Afijn. ikke dus.

ps. ik zoek nog steeds de perfecte handschoenen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Coffee,

Dank voor je verhaal die je blijmoedig en vol humor schrijft...toffe dame... :Stick Out Tongue: 
het weer is inderdaad erg van invloed op gewrichten en de hele verdere mikmak, ha,ha,...dat ben ik helemaal met je eens...bijzonder dat je 2 dochters hebt, een kostbaar iets...trouwens heb je de goede handschoenen al gevonden?
ik wens je veel knusheid hier en steun....prettige dag gewenst....ook al schreef je al in oktober 2010, "ik" lees het nu pas...

Vriendelijke groeten... :Embarrassment:

----------

